# Crash vignette



## tiking

I call this vignette, 'Crash'


----------



## bucwheat

WOW! That is awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Glad you approve.


----------



## aeryn43

*O.M.G*
*I thought the first pic was of a real truck !*
*It was only the guys hair colouring that gave it away:tongue:*
*(of course he could have been wearing a very bad wig!!!)*
*Brilliant modelling, absolutely stunning.*


----------



## tiking

Thanks. I'm AWFUL AT FIGURE PAINTING. Not my forté.


----------



## Jafo

great job!:dude:


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Looks like the aftermath of a _Top Gear _episode. Very cool!


----------



## hal9001

You never stop! Do you ever sleep?

I really, really hope you're not getting insperation from your own yard!! :lol:

Should you ever want to do a dio with broken down cars, washing machines, lawn tracktors, ATV's, campers, etc., etc. I have a bum uncle who's property you could go nuts replicating! All the damage and rust you could ever hope for.

It's always fun to look at you builds. Now...go do another.

hal9001-


----------



## BOXIE

Again,fantastic work.You are an inspiration to the rest of us.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the inspirational words guys.


----------



## scotpens

Your depictions of well-used, damaged, broken-down and junked vehicles are truly amazing. How about a diorama inspired by Jeff Foxworthy's line: "If you own a home that's mobile and fourteen cars that aren't, you might be a *******!"

(Of course, 14 is a bit too many for 1/25 or even 1/32 scale -- I suppose four or five junk cars will do!)


----------



## SteveR

Holy crap! You do museum-quality work, man!


----------



## tiking

scotpens said:


> Your depictions of well-used, damaged, broken-down and junked vehicles are truly amazing. How about a diorama inspired by Jeff Foxworthy's line: "If you own a home that's mobile and fourteen cars that aren't, you might be a *******!"
> 
> (Of course, 14 is a bit too many for 1/25 or even 1/32 scale -- I suppose four or five junk cars will do!)


Thanks for your inspirational comments but that would be too big. I live in a two bedroom apartment with a girlfriend and my daughter and one on the way. So space is at a ppremium.


----------



## tiking

SteveR said:


> Holy crap! You do museum-quality work, man!


Thanks for that but I am still have some practice left before I consider my builds museum quality.


----------



## roadrner

You need more practice, really? Well, you don't need much more. Looks freakin great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tiking

roadrner said:


> You need more practice, really? Well, you don't need much more. Looks freakin great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## roadskare63

lol i'm with hal...do you ever sleep, or shall we call you T-1000???:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

No not really.  Although I think I am.


----------



## Oscar.herni

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Wooooooww


----------



## tiking

Thanks a lot.


----------

